# HR24-100 drive upgrade problems



## tmask2 (Jul 19, 2015)

Hello, I have a HR24-100 Tivo that I am trying to upgrade the hard drive in. Currently it only has an external esata 500gb drive because the internal has completely failed. My original idea was to simply clone the external 500 to an internal 1tb. But all my attempts to do so failed.

I first tried using mfswin, but it kept telling me the drive from the tivo was infact not a tivo drive. I tried using the mfslive boot cd, but this also did not work. It detected the drives, but would not start the backup/restore process. My commands were:
backup qTao - /dev/sda | restore s 128 xzpi - /dev/sdb

Any way this would not work. So after days if research and getting no where I decided to try and clone the external using ddrescue to the new 1tb and just slap it in the tivo and see what happened. 
The clone finished and I put the 1tb drive into my tivo and left the external drive disconnected. But when i booted my tivo it simply said it was formatting the drive and left me with a blank drive. 
The external drive tests good and ddrescue reports no errors so I dont see why it does not like the clone. 

I plugged in the external drive and restarted the tivo hoping it would now use both drives, giving me more space, but now it does not acknowledge the internal drive, just the external. 

I guess I am just looking for advice. None of the tools that are supposed to clone tivo drives seem to be working for me. It looks like most of the mfs tools are circa 2009 and my tivo is a 2010 model. Are there newer tools available to do tivo cloning and upgrading? Am I just finding old information online that doesnt work with my model? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

You don't have a TiVo. This is a DirecTV Plus DVR and the advice for expanding a TiVo doesn't work for it. 

Plugging in an external drive replaces the internal drive. 

You can look at dbstalk.com to see if expansion is possible. I don't know if it is.


----------

